# New motor for Mini-t



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

Which motor is the fastest the associated, the trinity, or the team orion.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go with the Assoc or a speed 300 6 volt from hobby lobby.


----------

